# Circuit Board Design



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Several years back I took some basic electronic classes at our community college.

They had a computer program, in the years since I took the classes I forgot the name of it.
If you inserted the discrete components where you wanted them on screen, then the computer would draw the traces for you.
Does anyone know of any programs like this?


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

There are quite a few of them out there. Off the top of my head:

SuperCAD (Costs $$)
Eagle CAD (Lite version is free)

These both do schematics and board layouts.

You can also go to expresspcb.com. They give you free software to use with their board service.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

OrCAD will do that, but again, it costs $$.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Also at expresspcb you can then have them do a proto run very reasonable ( < 100) on there standard size board (4x6 i think), just remember if you you board is smaller just copy moultiple images until you fill the standard size, and cut them to finished size when you gedt them


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I came accross Cadsoft Eagle http://www.cadsoft.de/ while reading a how to on the Engadget http://www.engadget.com/. Do a search for "ipod super dock".


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

CircuitMaker?
Electronics Lab?


----------

